# Should I Get An 8 or Downtune a 7?



## ghostOG (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm considering getting another guitar, but not sure what to get. Currently I play a 25.5" 6 string downtuned to drop A, but I think I would like a longer scale length, and an extra low E for occasionally going below the A root.

I am debating between an 8 string multiscale, or 7 string tuned EAEADGB. My only real requirements are I do not like headless stocks, and I prefer active pups. My preferred budget is less than $1k, but could go a little higher if I have to buy new. It seems like there are a lot more 7 string multiscale than there are 8, and I don't really play solos.

The 8 string Cort KX508MS is the only thing really catching my attention, and maybe a Legator Ninja.

Would you stick with 8 string, or consider a 7 down tuned? Do you have any suggestions on guitars I should consider? I don't have the luxury of actually playing these guitars, and will be buying blind off the internet based on specs reviews and demos.


----------



## cardinal (Dec 3, 2019)

Well, I like having as many strings as possible to preserve the typical open cords, but adding more strings does add headaches: it's harder to mute all those strings and the hardware and pickup choices only get more difficult and narrow.

So in most cases it's probably best to stick with the fewest strings that you'd actually use.


----------



## ghostOG (Dec 3, 2019)

Thanks for the reply, it just seems like there is more variety in 7 string, like you said... I do like that Cort 8 though. I am just considering all possibilities, because I do not miss the "high" E with my 6 string tuned to drop A. So I do not think I would miss it if I down tuned a 7 to E.

I've also been seeing the Harley Benton 8 string multi scale all over youtube.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 3, 2019)

One swaying factor for me would be scale length. I do not accept 8s under 28" personally, especially for drop E. There's not really any commercial baritone 7 strings in that length, so that would be a problem for me.
Agile do make them, however - 728 models (7 string 28.6 length).
But that's just me - if you're happy with 26.5 or 27 length, there are much more 7 string options.

I eventually decided on a baritone 7 (it's 28.3" custom) and don't regret it at all. You can also play with lots of different tunings to make barre/open chords finger like a downtuned 6, 7 etc rather than the bottom of an 8 string.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR (Dec 3, 2019)

I'd just go for a baritone 7 if you don't really need/want the extra string, and to avoid the headaches of dealing with one.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 3, 2019)

mo strings, mo problems ime.
Less pickup options, tension issues are more prevalent, finding decent strings gets a bit harder (buy singles of the 8th string and then add in your preferred 7 string set), slightly harder to mute, worse resale value due to being more niche.
Scale lengths under 27" suck for lower than Drop E ime.
I recommend trying as many 8 strings in person as possible before buying anything. Cheaper guitars are generally hit or miss regardless of brand. That being said, Agile has a great return policy, so you really can't go wrong there.


----------



## cip 123 (Dec 3, 2019)

I jumped from 6 to 8 my first time jumping in to extended range. 

My approach is I don't like having to relearn everything when I downtune. For example on my 7 whcih I'm no very comfy on, my singer sometimes asks, can we go down to G? I really can't be bothered tuning down, much less thinking about everything I know a step down. So if I was going to G I'd just get an 8 string. Then everything is in standard tuning and I'm on a low F# anyway so it's plenty low. 

If you're happy just playing riffs and you don't think about theory or have any issue transposing when you tune down go with a 7 if you're like me and don't want transposing hassle go with an 8. You could also tune your 8 up, I fooled around with low A, C#, E A D G B E. So like drop A on a 7 with a C# in between.

Whatever you go for you'll want to wait. NAMM is right round the corner which means a few things. Companies might come out with something you like, AND people will start off loading gear to get that fancy new 2020 Ibanez. 

And final word of advice, don't buy a Legator.


----------



## Politics of Ecstasy (Dec 3, 2019)

Downtune a 7


----------



## Vyn (Dec 3, 2019)

Downtuned 7. 27-27.5" on the bass side is good enough for F Standard, plenty of manufacturers putting out 27inch 7s with a variety of specs. With increased scale all of a sudden the high strings become a problem so if you downtune a 7 you won't have as many high-end issues that 8 string players get. Selecting your tuning is important as well - if you go say Drop F, you haven't actually lost that much range overall on the high side of things.

Also something worth noting is if you're a trem guy, you're going to have much more luck finding a 7 than an 8 outside of a custom build. Below custom your only options really are the C8-FR from Schecter and BC Rich have a new 8 coming out (although that's only 26.5" scale) .


----------



## ghostOG (Dec 3, 2019)

cip 123 said:


> And final word of advice, don't buy a Legator.


Good to know...



Vyn said:


> Downtuned 7. 27-27.5" on the bass side is good enough for F Standard, plenty of manufacturers putting out 27inch 7s with a variety of specs. With increased scale all of a sudden the high strings become a problem so if you downtune a 7 you won't have as many high-end issues that 8 string players get. Selecting your tuning is important as well - if you go say Drop F, you haven't actually lost that much range overall on the high side of things.
> 
> Also something worth noting is if you're a trem guy, you're going to have much more luck finding a 7 than an 8 outside of a custom build. Below custom your only options really are the C8-FR from Schecter and BC Rich have a new 8 coming out (although that's only 26.5" scale) .


I do like tremolo and was about to pull the trigger on a C-7 FR, but I'm really considering a multi scale so I can get a clear tone in drop E, and still have the playability on the higher strings. Also that one is 26.5" which I think might be a little short.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 3, 2019)

Maybe look at an Ormsby GTR 7 string? 

I think the low string on those is ~28", which is as short as I'd go for drop E.

Don't buy a Legator - waaaaay too many horror stories about them. 

Ormsby seem to not be well liked around here, but tbh they are pretty good production guitars with a nice feature set and a very comfy neck. 

The only reason I sold my Ormsby 7 was that I am apparently either a 6 or 8 string player and just couldn't get used to a 7 string. It was a really nice guitar though.


----------



## noise in my mind (Dec 4, 2019)

I'd get a used rg2228 or rg852.


----------



## akinari (Dec 4, 2019)

https://www.rondomusic.com/product8954.html

I think this guitar would be perfect for something like EAEADGB. I would start with the 7, and if you decide that you need more range down the line, sell it and get an 8. It'll be much easier to sell a baritone 7 than a multiscale 8, and the less strings you have to work with to make the music you want, the better imo.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 4, 2019)

akinari said:


> https://www.rondomusic.com/product8954.html
> 
> I think this guitar would be perfect for something like EAEADGB. I would start with the 7, and if you decide that you need more range down the line, sell it and get an 8. It'll be much easier to sell a baritone 7 than a multiscale 8, and the less strings you have to work with to make the music you want, the better imo.



Good shout 
Another good thing about 7 instead of 8 at long scale is that without a high E, there is no chance of not being able to decrease the treble gauge enough for it to be nice and bendy on the long scale (e.g. you could just use a 12 or 11 high B instead of a 13). Reaching the thickest string across 6 others rather than 7 others, also makes a long scale much more manageable.
+1 for staying away from Legator


----------



## jephjacques (Dec 4, 2019)

Sounds like you'd be happier with a baritone 7 than an 8.


----------



## nightlight (Dec 8, 2019)

I think downtuning a 7 to F# is a ridiculous idea. You'd get better results if you buy an eight string set, keep aside the highest string and just use the lowest seven strings.

Also, an eight and a seven are just different guitars and lend themselves to different styles. You really want to think about what kind of music you're going to be playing rather than worrying about how many strings imho.

As @noise in my mind suggested, I would look at a used RG2228. Superb guitars, though they're not multiscale. You should be able to find/haggle for one within your budget.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 8, 2019)

nightlight said:


> I think downtuning a 7 to F# is a ridiculous idea. You'd get better results if you buy an eight string set, keep aside the highest string and just use the lowest seven strings.


I don't think anyone was under the impression this would be done without a change of strings


----------



## bostjan (Dec 8, 2019)

Neither is a wrong answer.

I love my 8 string, but, IME, tuning to drop E, scale length becomes the primary issue. Not that electronics and such are less important. If the raw sound of the string is gongy or flubby, the pickups can only send a gongy or flubby signal to the amp, no matter how good they are.

So, if you find something 28" or longer, you'd be at a good place to start, IMO. Personally, tuning that low, I'd prefer at least 29".

As others pointed out, there are more 7 string pickup (and bridge) options than 8 string, so that's an advantage. But if you find an 8 that already has the sound you want, why does it matter?


----------



## nightlight (Dec 8, 2019)

Winspear said:


> I don't think anyone was under the impression this would be done without a change of strings



True. Just making the point that even with a change to a heavier gauge, as you would tuning from Standard E to Drop C on a 6, tuning to drop E on a standard seven string set would be lunacy. You'd have floppy strings with no attack and horrible tuning stability and intonation issues. 

Honestly, if you want eight string tunings, OP, get an eight string, you'll be happier. That extra string may seem daunting at first, but once you figure out how it's related to the string above it, it'll be smooth sailing.


----------



## bostjan (Dec 8, 2019)

nightlight said:


> True. Just making the point that even with a change to a heavier gauge, as you would tuning from Standard E to Drop C on a 6, tuning to drop E on a standard seven string set would be lunacy. You'd have floppy strings with no attack and horrible tuning stability and intonation issues.
> 
> Honestly, if you want eight string tunings, OP, get an eight string, you'll be happier. That extra string may seem daunting at first, but once you figure out how it's related to the string above it, it'll be smooth sailing.



I think I have to disagree with your reasoning. But maybe I misunderstood.


----------



## Carl Kolchak (Dec 8, 2019)

Schecter makes a 30" scale 6 stringer with EMGs.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 9, 2019)

Yeah I don't understand what you're saying - "even with a heavier gauge" and "with a standard seven string set" seem contradictory.

I'm glad I fell in love with baritone 6s - there are so many 30"ers and such to choose from. The market for longscale 8s is still pretty small. 7 is definitely my preference overall these days however


----------



## nightlight (Dec 9, 2019)

Winspear said:


> Yeah I don't understand what you're saying - "even with a heavier gauge" and "with a standard seven string set" seem contradictory.
> 
> I'm glad I fell in love with baritone 6s - there are so many 30"ers and such to choose from. The market for longscale 8s is still pretty small. 7 is definitely my preference overall these days however




Sort of like you have 0.8 to 0.13 six-string sets, The heavier gauges allow you to tune lower. But not from E to B, for example (yes, you can, if you like mushy tone and horrible tuning stability).

If you want to do that, get a string set that is optimised for such a tuning.

In the case of the OP, for an eight string tuning, rather than tune down strings that are designed for B tuning (and there are light and heavy gauges that are designed for that tuning), I suggested he get an eight string set and just not use the first string.

The results will be far better than tuning down from B to F#.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 9, 2019)

nightlight said:


> Sort of like you have 0.8 to 0.13 six-string sets, The heavier gauges allow you to tune lower. But not from E to B, for example (yes, you can, if you like mushy tone and horrible tuning stability).
> 
> If you want to do that, get a string set that is optimised for such a tuning.
> 
> ...


Did anyone in here insinuate that he wouldn't use strings designed for 8 string tuning if he did go with a downturned 7? I don't think it was ever suggested that he use a 7 string set and tune down to F#.


----------



## nightlight (Dec 10, 2019)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Did anyone in here insinuate that he wouldn't use strings designed for 8 string tuning if he did go with a downturned 7? I don't think it was ever suggested that he use a 7 string set and tune down to F#.



Topic of the thread is
*Should I get an 8 or downtune a 7?*

*He also says his tuning requirement is EAEADGB.*

*Sorry for the large font.*


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Dec 10, 2019)

nightlight said:


> Topic of the thread is
> *Should I get an 8 or downtune a 7?*
> 
> *He also says his tuning requirement is EAEADGB.*
> ...



Yeah it also doesn't say, "Should I get an 8 or downtune a 7...with 7 string gauge strings" either...I think we all understand here what he wants to do but you mentioned using standard 7 string gauges to tune down and that its idiotic. Well duh, we never said to do that.


----------



## ghostOG (Dec 10, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies, I'm still looking around. If I went with a 7 I would use appropriate string gauge and scale length to tune drop E, which is why I keep mentioning multi scale and asked for recommendations.

At this point I think either an 8 or a 7 would be fine and the more important factors are do I like the guitar (appearance electronics construction and materials) and is the scale length appropriate. I used to have an 8 string Dean RC, so I'm not inexperienced about how they feel... at the time I just didn't know the caveats of tuning that low and was trying to play thrash metal on it and sounded like shit. So I'm just looking to get into low tuning again while keeping the high strings relatively bendy. I have also played the Schecter Reaper 7 MS at Guitar Center so I got somewhat a feel for the size of that.

I'm still eyeballing that new Cort 8 string multi scale, only thing that bothers me a little is the bolt on neck and satin finish heh.


----------



## kisielk (Dec 10, 2019)

I think it really depends on how / what you play. Personally I can't do without the high E, I use it too often for lead playing or to add more top end to bigger chords. If I was playing mostly low tuned rhythm I could probably get by with a downtuned 7, but I am mostly interested in extending range downward while keeping the existing higher range I have available.


----------



## nightlight (Dec 10, 2019)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Yeah it also doesn't say, "Should I get an 8 or downtune a 7...with 7 string gauge strings" either...I think we all understand here what he wants to do but you mentioned using standard 7 string gauges to tune down and that its idiotic. Well duh, we never said to do that.



Oh I see. My bad, when I read downtuning a 7, I assumed he meant tuning the regular gauges down. 

A lot of people do that, so I was just popping the suggestion that he use a set designed for the tuning he's seeking.


----------



## Vyn (Dec 10, 2019)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Maybe look at an Ormsby GTR 7 string?
> 
> I think the low string on those is ~28", which is as short as I'd go for drop E.
> 
> ...



FWIW, Ormsby guitars themselves are for the most part excellent instruments. The issue is that unfortunately when there have been QC issues, they have been handled poorly on Ormsby's end as far as I can tell. Take that with a grain of salt as there are still plenty of people buying them (myself included) however it's a risk worth keeping in mind if you live overseas from Australia.


----------



## ghostOG (Dec 15, 2019)

After some research and considering the advice in this thread I ordered a Cort KX508MS and set of D'd NYXL strings. All the 7s in my price range I was interested in, had 27 - 25.5 scales, but I really wanted at least 28" for the E. I also liked Agile, but the only multiscale 8s I could find had the Kahler trem, which I read isn't that great.

The Cort has 28" - 26.5" scale, and using the string tension pro calculator .80 will give 15 pounds. I ordered individual strings which should give me around 14.4 pounds on the three treble strings, and about 15.5 pounds on the next three strings, with 15 on the final E. Not sure how that's going to feel, but hopefully it's pretty good. Tuning is E A E A D G B E, gauges are .80 .60 .40 .22 .15 .12 .09 and I customized the scale length for each string in the tool to account for the fanned frets.

My preferred tuning is drop A, but I've been wanting to hit lower notes for certain parts, and also get a longer scale than the 25.5" guitars I have.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Dec 18, 2019)

Vyn said:


> FWIW, Ormsby guitars themselves are for the most part excellent instruments. The issue is that unfortunately when there have been QC issues, they have been handled poorly on Ormsby's end as far as I can tell. Take that with a grain of salt as there are still plenty of people buying them (myself included) however it's a risk worth keeping in mind if you live overseas from Australia.



Yeah, agree with all of that. His policy of "contact us by email before you rage about your issue on a forum" isn't super unreasonable, but his approach to it kinda is. His handling of that stuff has been very abrasive at times.

The run 1 Hype that I had was honestly one of the better guitars I've owned. Overall, it was better than any Ibanez I've owned or played (I haven't played any Prestige ones though) and almost as good as my 1997 USA PRS.

If I hadn't already well and truly scratched my 8 string itch with an M80M, I'd definitely be looking at a Hype 8.


----------



## Vyn (Dec 18, 2019)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> Yeah, agree with all of that. His policy of "contact us by email before you rage about your issue on a forum" isn't super unreasonable, but his approach to it kinda is. His handling of that stuff has been very abrasive at times.
> 
> The run 1 Hype that I had was honestly one of the better guitars I've owned. Overall, it was better than any Ibanez I've owned or played (I haven't played any Prestige ones though) and almost as good as my 1997 USA PRS.
> 
> If I hadn't already well and truly scratched my 8 string itch with an M80M, I'd definitely be looking at a Hype 8.



It's really frustrating because I agree with a lot of what Perry has to say regarding shit customers (I worked in retail/speciality retail for years and years, there's some fucking entitled muppets out there that's for sure) however the way he presents his ideas rubs people the wrong way big time.


----------



## PRS_Baritone_Vito (Dec 24, 2019)

I'd say tune down a 7 string instead of getting the 8 if you aren't doing solos and don't have use for the highest string. You definitely need a scale length of at least 28" minimum for going down to that low E. I would suggest something close to 29", though. I play 6 string baritones with 27.7" scales tuned primarily in Drop A# with 14-68 gauge sets. I've gotten them down to G and F# tunings with a low 74 gauge string, but I think that low string is still too floppy in that scale length. Someone mentioned the Agile 28" 7 string so you might want to check one of those out if you can.


----------



## MerlinTKD (Dec 28, 2019)

ghostOG said:


> After some research and considering the advice in this thread I ordered a Cort KX508MS and set of D'd NYXL strings. All the 7s in my price range I was interested in, had 27 - 25.5 scales, but I really wanted at least 28" for the E. I also liked Agile, but the only multiscale 8s I could find had the Kahler trem, which I read isn't that great.
> 
> The Cort has 28" - 26.5" scale, and using the string tension pro calculator .80 will give 15 pounds. I ordered individual strings which should give me around 14.4 pounds on the three treble strings, and about 15.5 pounds on the next three strings, with 15 on the final E. Not sure how that's going to feel, but hopefully it's pretty good. Tuning is E A E A D G B E, gauges are .80 .60 .40 .22 .15 .12 .09 and I customized the scale length for each string in the tool to account for the fanned frets.
> 
> My preferred tuning is drop A, but I've been wanting to hit lower notes for certain parts, and also get a longer scale than the 25.5" guitars I have.



Sounds like a great plan! Can’t wait for the NGD (with pics and audio!)


----------



## HanSulu (Dec 29, 2019)

I hope it's okay me adding onto this thread, I find myself in a situation very similar. And it seemed smarter than starting a new one for something so similar. Apologies in advance if this seems rude or the wrong way to ask this. It's been quite a while since I've been on here. 

After taking a 3 year break away from music entirely (including selling all my gear) I find myself in the same sort of position. My delima is I want a trem but also kinda want an 8 string again. I decided a 28" or so scale 7 string with a trem is probably the best bet for me cost wise. I've owned Agiles in the past and at my price point they seem to make the most sense, especially if I could find one used to save some money yet I seem to be having trouble finding any used and I only see one on Rondo music. I've not written that one off completely but would kinda prefer one with a floyd instead of a khaler. 

I'm I missing something? A few years ago I would see used agiles for sale all the time and now there's hardly any. Or are there any other longer scale 7's you guys would recommend? I could probably stretch my money up to about the $700-$800 price range in a pinch. The only real musts are floyd and 27" or higher scale. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PRS_Baritone_Vito (Dec 29, 2019)

Djentleman_007 said:


> I hope it's okay me adding onto this thread, I find myself in a situation very similar. And it seemed smarter than starting a new one for something so similar. Apologies in advance if this seems rude or the wrong way to ask this. It's been quite a while since I've been on here.
> 
> After taking a 3 year break away from music entirely (including selling all my gear) I find myself in the same sort of position. My delima is I want a trem but also kinda want an 8 string again. I decided a 28" or so scale 7 string with a trem is probably the best bet for me cost wise. I've owned Agiles in the past and at my price point they seem to make the most sense, especially if I could find one used to save some money yet I seem to be having trouble finding any used and I only see one on Rondo music. I've not written that one off completely but would kinda prefer one with a floyd instead of a khaler.
> 
> I'm I missing something? A few years ago I would see used agiles for sale all the time and now there's hardly any. Or are there any other longer scale 7's you guys would recommend? I could probably stretch my money up to about the $700-$800 price range in a pinch. The only real musts are floyd and 27" or higher scale. Thanks in advance!



I don't know if you saw these Agile 7 strings. They all have 27" scales and Floyd Rose trems. I see that Kahler model on their site as well.

https://www.rondomusic.com/product9491.html
https://www.rondomusic.com/product9888.html
https://www.rondomusic.com/Agile_Interceptor_Pro_727_EB_CP_TribalGreen.html


----------



## HanSulu (Dec 29, 2019)

I will say I love the look of those legacy's. I would surely have to get new pups but that's to be expected. 

Doesn't seem to be too many reviews on them, though I assume it's safe to expect the same sort of quality/playability as their usual offerings? 


Also in looking for reviews I found some of the other finish options Kurt had and wow their were some breath taking options. May have to inquire about if and when some of those may come back in stock. 

Thanks for pointing those out. Not sure how I missed them.


----------



## PRS_Baritone_Vito (Dec 29, 2019)

Djentleman_007 said:


> I will say I love the look of those legacy's. I would surely have to get new pups but that's to be expected.
> 
> Doesn't seem to be too many reviews on them, though I assume it's safe to expect the same sort of quality/playability as their usual offerings?
> 
> ...



I've played two Agiles in the past and they both seemed to have the same build quality/playability. One was a 6 string baritone and the other was a 7 string baritone, which I think was a 28". My buddy had it in a F# 8 string tuning.

Agiles and Schecters are my go-to recommendations for people that are looking to spend under $500 on an electric.


----------



## HanSulu (Dec 29, 2019)

Yeah I've owned 2 interceptors one was a 28" the other I think was a 25". I also owned a pendulum 8 string and enjoyed them all but I had a bad habit of always trading guitars for other guitars constantly lol 

I've also owned a number of schecters including a prototype banshee 8 active, it was actually the purple one displayed at namm the year they were announced. I really miss that guitar


----------



## DeKay (Jan 4, 2020)

I'd go for downtuned 7, something about using less is more in creative things is working out for me very well and I enjoy that way more. I went from an ibanez m80m 8 string back to a harley benton 6 string for that reason aswell.


----------



## Joe B (Jan 7, 2020)

Get the ibanez 6 string 28' baritone for E. You don't have to relearn anything and start riffing in super low...
Plus you have emg 81 active.


----------



## chargrilled (Jan 25, 2020)

I would keep the 7 as it is and get an 8 as well- best of both worlds


----------



## sepsis311 (Feb 15, 2020)

I had an 8, sold it, bought a baritone 7 and tuned it to f#. Sold it, bought an 8. At least with the 8, if money is an issue, you get standard 6 string tuning, plus 7 and 8 string tunings all in one guitar. A downtuned 7, you will always be playing in lower registers. Kinda lame if you wanna jam with friends and nobody else has a downtuned 7 tuned the way you do. With the 8 it's not really an issue.


----------



## iamaom (Feb 15, 2020)

sepsis311 said:


> I had an 8, sold it, bought a baritone 7 and tuned it to f#. Sold it, bought an 8. At least with the 8, if money is an issue, you get standard 6 string tuning, plus 7 and 8 string tunings all in one guitar. A downtuned 7, you will always be playing in lower registers. Kinda lame if you wanna jam with friends and nobody else has a downtuned 7 tuned the way you do. With the 8 it's not really an issue.


I mean you can own more than one guitar, if money is REALLY an issue you could just pick up an Ibanez Gio or something.


----------



## buck fever (Feb 16, 2020)

I moved to an 8, and then sold it a month later feeling more convinced than ever that I’m meant to play a downtuned 7. I prefer a 27” scale, and that does it for me. I found that the chord shapes with the 8 didn’t work for me, and it muddied up my tone.


----------



## sepsis311 (Feb 16, 2020)

iamaom said:


> I mean you can own more than one guitar, if money is REALLY an issue you could just pick up an Ibanez Gio or something.


Well yea, but the OP isn't purchasing 2 guitars he's purchasing one. He probably has a six already, but it's most likely downtuned


----------



## bmth4111 (Feb 17, 2020)

sepsis311 said:


> I had an 8, sold it, bought a baritone 7 and tuned it to f#. Sold it, bought an 8. At least with the 8, if money is an issue, you get standard 6 string tuning, plus 7 and 8 string tunings all in one guitar. A downtuned 7, you will always be playing in lower registers. Kinda lame if you wanna jam with friends and nobody else has a downtuned 7 tuned the way you do. With the 8 it's not really an issue.



Such a huge advantage over downtuned 7s. The reason why I got the eight! So many possibilities. 

And to the op get the 8 and have best of both worlds.


----------

